# Australian connection



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*Two tugs originating from Australia working on the River Thames.*

Adsteam Towage (Gravesend) tug *GURRONG* photographed at Gravesend during September 2003. Originally operated by Howard Smith (Australia). Taken over by Adsteam Marine (Australia) during 2001 and transferred to UK during 2003.

Adsteam Towage (Gravesend) tug *REDCLIFFE* photographed at Gravesend during September 2003.
Originally built as *W J TROTTER * for Queensland Tug & Salvage of Australia. Sold to Adsteam (Brisbane) during 2001 and renamed *REDCLIFFE*, transferred to UK during 2003.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*Adsteam Victory*

Here’s a coincidence having just posted *GURRONG* above.

Thought I found a new tug on the River Thames today, the *ADSTEAM VICTORY* but it appears that she is the *GURRONG* after repainting and renaming.


----------

